# Venmo, SquareCash, Square reader



## Über of Gotham (May 5, 2016)

Does anybody have any decent signs including these services?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tips-android-tablet-tipping-sign.132681/


----------

